# What is the SVGControl Module 2.0



## darkelfo

This forum keeps trying to install it on my IE 7.0 browser for Windows. It makes an annoying beep each time I click a link or refresh the page. What is the SVGControl Module 2.0?


----------



## Morrus

Errrmmm... pass?  Not a symptom I've seen.  It might be worth running a virus/spyware/adware scan on your system.


----------



## darkelfo

It says "This webstite wants to run the following add-on: 'SVGControl Module 2.0' from 'Adobe Systems Incorporated (unverified publisher)'. If you trust the website and the add-on and want to allow to run it, click here...."

It only occurs on EN World.


----------



## Umbran

SVG stands for Scalable Vector Graphics.  I think we had this sort of bug crop up previously, but I don't recall what the solution was...


----------



## hafrogman

Umbran said:
			
		

> SVG stands for Scalable Vector Graphics.  I think we had this sort of bug crop up previously, but I don't recall what the solution was...



I knew I'd seen it before, but I don't think it was ever resolved.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=182228


----------



## Michael Morris

Fixed.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Fixed.




Thanks Michael


----------

